# Interlocking PVC G-Scale roadbed



## paul.petach (9 mo ago)

I threw together a few G-scale tracks in the front yard of our house in Los Angeles many years ago (ok.. like 2007-2010)
It started as a traditional installation with one long loop.
I quickly discovered that kids loved playing with the trains.. and having only one loop meant that as soon as that train was not working.. literally, everything came to a stop.
So I broke the 1 big loop into 2.. then 3 loops.. then added more around the yard.
There was this product that made it amazingly easily.
It was preformed PVC roadbed pieces that came in 48" diameter curved sections (same as the track) and you could get 1', 2', 3' or 4' long straight sections.
There were two alignment pins between each section, and a plastic locking piece that got pushed into to lock the sections together.
every 1' there was a hole drilled in every section that you could feed a 3/4" PVC pipe through and then use 2" long wood screws through the sides to hold the sections in place vertically on the PVC pipe.
So the whole process was.
1. layout out all the sections.
2. Insert the alignment pins and shove the sections together.
3. Push in the locking pieces
4. Hammer 3/4" PVC sections through the holes til they were deep enough
5. Start the 2" screws in the predrilled holes on either side of the vertical PVC pipe
6. lift the track to the height you wanted
7. Screw the two screws in to lock it to the vertical PVC pip
8. Continue on until the entire loop was at the height you wanted it.
9. Take a sawsall and cut the tops of the PVC pipes off flush with the top of the roadbed
10. Lay your trackpieces on top of the roadway and connect them together
11. Screw the track down to the PVC roadbed with 1" deck screws.

It literally took 20 minutes from start to finish to put each of the loops in and get them running.

*So the dilemma that forces this post.*

I'm moving back to Los Angeles, and I _know_ those tracks will need to be repaired if not replaced.
I cannot, for the life of me, find this product.. anywhere.

I'm posting some pictures of the layout just in case anyone out there can help me out with this.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo or splitjaw, no longer made


----------



## paul.petach (9 mo ago)

Thanks!
It was splitfaw through Rail Clamps, Bridges, Track Accessories - it's all coming back to me now.
I reached out to see if they still have the molds etc.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So the new owner did not purchase the old company, but the name was available. Great guy, but doubt he got anything from the old SJ, they were wanting outrageous prices for buying the old company and equipment. Maybe the molds are still somewhere. Best of luck.

Greg


----------

